# my 92 R32 GTR



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey folks,
I joined up in march when I placed a deposit on my 92 32 GTR With JM imports in March. Never had a GTR before so this is my first. I collected it yesterday and absolutely loved the drive home to Northern ireland, Im now hooked.
the car hasnt much mods. Nismo fmic, nismo cat back and tein coilovers. It drives like a dream!
dont have many plans for now. Just keep it immaculate and pampered.
Big thanks to Jurgen for mint car:bowdown1:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

What a lovely R32! Can't beat these wheels!

Take care of this car because nice ones are hard to come by


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Cheers FR, yea I intend on using my spare pennies on making sure it stays nice and fresh and try to resist engine mods




Try


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## Gavin2ltr (May 24, 2015)

Very nice!! Love the bbs lm wheels


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Very nice and clean indeed. BBS's are the ones!


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

will soon be enough for a meet in ireland lol

awesome looking car.

wheel offset look perfect, any idea on the specs?


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks very much folks. Yea I do love the BBS lms and was pretty pleased when they were thrown in with the deal.

Lol yea leek, I haven't seen a skyline in north west area for a bery long time. And spec wise, I think its pretty standard bar what I mentioned. Std ecu etc. I will take a further nosey at the weekend


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

ONEILL said:


> Thanks very much folks. Yea I do love the BBS lms and was pretty pleased when they were thrown in with the deal.
> 
> Lol yea leek, I haven't seen a skyline in north west area for a bery long time. And spec wise, I think its pretty standard bar what I mentioned. Std ecu etc. I will take a further nosey at the weekend


i'm from donegal myself and i've never seen a 32 GTR in person up here apart from my own.

whereabouts are you from?


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

nice looking machine


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lovely!!

Like that a lot - wheels look perfect.


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks very much guys. Pleased as punch.

Leek9 I'm from Coleraine. Just north of the border lol


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

ONEILL said:


> Thanks very much guys. Pleased as punch.
> 
> Leek9 I'm from Coleraine. Just north of the border lol


not too far away at all, 

i suppose your heading till CCL? i have till work lol


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Whats ccl? And where is CCL.


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

ONEILL said:


> Whats ccl? And where is CCL.


car culture live up in Newtonards airfield,


----------



## jsluck (Jul 3, 2015)

Stunning car. Congrats!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

cracking R32 you have there...


Goes well doesn't it!


:chuckle:


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Hmm dunno. Im looking it up now to see if its worth the drive


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol jps I bet youse did take it out for a thrash.
Yea mate goes great. Hows shrek


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks jsluck***9786;


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

ONEILL said:


> Lol jps I bet youse did take it out for a thrash.
> Yea mate goes great. Hows shrek


Shrek is absolutely fine - thanks Barry. :wavey:


Off to Silverstone tomorrow - 100+ Skylines - should be a great site.


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh and one really cool thing about it is that it has a carrozera entertainment system with onboard camera linked in. Tonnes of video on the sim card of the previous owner in Japan just scooting about.


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

jps said:


> Shrek is absolutely fine - thanks Barry. :wavey:
> 
> 
> Off to Silverstone tomorrow - 100+ Skylines - should be a great site.


Lucky bugger heading to that. Shows over here aint as fun. Usually twin cams and sierras


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

ONEILL said:


> Oh and one really cool thing about it is that it has a carrozera entertainment system with onboard camera linked in. Tonnes of video on the sim card of the previous owner in Japan just scooting about.


wow... I've got one of those Carrozera HDD units... Not figured how to use it yet! No instructions!

What type of 'disc drive' fits? It has a HDD, but also a slot to take.....something!


Have you any instructions for it?


Any info - most welcome.

thanks,

:bowdown1:


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

No instructions, mine has a drive in the glove box which seems to be mainly for the camera. I tried sd cars etc in it and it wont recognjse them. The drive under the passeneger seat (you have maybe already found that) takes normal sd cards. i just play music through that by selecting sd card on the main screen.
and yea all those slots and other stuff is way above me.


----------



## Boost junkie (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice 32 mate.


----------



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice car mate! 

Thats my dream wheel combo for mine!


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Cheers folks. Appreciate the thumbs up 

Ekjim I was really pleased when the wheels came into the deal. They sit perfectly. One of my all time fav wheels on my fav car!


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

Very smart! The wheels really set it off.


----------



## beep-beep (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice to see another 32 In our shores! We nearly have enough now for a meet


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol beep, leek9 says the same thing. There must be nearly nine of us now


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

Lovely 32 man, yeah they rare as hell these days,the only ones I ever see are 33 GTST and the very very odd 32 gtr.


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you, Same here minter, havent seen a 32 gtr about for a long time. Even any skyline GTR about here is rare these days.


----------



## Boost junkie (Jun 24, 2014)

Need to get a northwest gtr meet on the go.


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Is there many about on the forum. Im new to the club


----------



## Boost junkie (Jun 24, 2014)

Im relatively new myself. Im sure theres a few.


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Yea mate a meet would be good. Havent been to one for years


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

You are bound to get a northwest meet, as the only time I've seen skylines if any variant seem to be always up coleraine north coast direction!


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

japfest is on at the end of september if that would be handy to meet up....i go every year


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Sounds like a plan in the making. Do you know dates/locations as I work alot of weekends so I can see about getting it off


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

ONEILL said:


> Sounds like a plan in the making. Do you know dates/locations as I work alot of weekends so I can see about getting it off


its the last weekend of september down in mondello....

27th is the main day with the final round of IDC on but the paddock is jammed with jap cars....


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Dammit I'm supposed to be working but it will be a nice run in the car before I park it up for winter.
Sounds great


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

ONEILL said:


> Dammit I'm supposed to be working but it will be a nice run in the car before I park it up for winter.
> Sounds great


Park it up for winter! Its July the 29th!!!!


:flame:


A few R32's from Silverstone...


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Love the 32 jps. 
And lol i meant park it up after the show in september.


----------



## niel105 (Jul 29, 2015)

Sexy machine


----------



## niel105 (Jul 29, 2015)

niel105 said:


> Sexy machine


----------



## niel105 (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## niel105 (Jul 29, 2015)

niel105 said:


> View attachment 95226


My machine


----------



## ONEILL (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice mate. Liking tne engine shot


----------



## Sagaramliya (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice buy!


----------

